# Meguiars G220 V2 - My Initial Thoughts (inc video)



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Since Kestral launched the DAS-6, and especially after the launch of the DAS-6 Pro, Meguiars have been lagging behind in the DA game with the old G220: in our findings it vibrated more, was less reliable on average and less powerful. But Meguiars have sought to change this with the new G220 V2, and have included an extra feature over other DAs on the market with the "Cruise Control" feature which maintains the rotation of the pad even under typical pressures that will be used when DA polishing...

So - have Meguiars caught up? Have they gone to the top of the game?

Well, it is too early to say at this stage for me personally as I have only started playing around with the new machine and much testing is still to come to compare with with its main rivals from Kestral, and how the machine lasts in practice. Also, I will be seeking the opinions of others over the course of the next few weeks as well, and specifically Gordon and I will be looking to put the new machine through its paces. So far, however, it has been used to good effect with the new microfibre correction system to turn this:










into this:










However, one test does not make the machine! Today, an additional test, this time working with foam pads... with the new cruise control feature promising to maintain the pad rotation speed under pressure, I thought that for this test I would use one of the bigger Meguiars pads... the 7" size was always a bit too big in my opinion for DA polishers, causing them to be more prone to bogging down and reducing the correction capabilities of the machine. However, the Cruise Control may be able to overcome this issue and cope with the bigger pads so this was put to the test. Initially here, using a black Meguiars finishing pad, a typical set shown in the video (apollogies for the focussing issue, but hopefully the point of this quick test is still evident):






Starting at speed 2 to spread and working the product (Menz Final Finish) at speed 5 on the G220.

Initial impressions so far are that the machine is much more balanced in terms of vibrations and is now a match for the DAS-6 Pro that we have that we always felt was a smoother feeling machine. I worried that the Cruise Control may make the G220 a little unweildy but this was not the case as the machine was smooth and easy to control, and handled the bigger pads very well which is a plus. One issue though is that if you use the rotation speeds to gauge your pressure applied, this will no longer be a suitable method as the pad will not slow its rotations down! So, you have to be better able to feel the correct pressure to use: not a big issue but still a something that should be pointed out.

Another minor issue I found was with the machine at slow speeds of speed 1 - 2, it seemed a bit bogged down on the whole both with pad rotations and oscillations and the machine felt like it needes to be up the speed a little to feel comfortable - at slow speeds, the DAS-6 Pro has an edge. At higher speeds, though, the tables turn for me as the Cruise Control and general feel of the machine on the whole make it feel smooth, powerful and capable. This is a big leap forward over the original G220 which feels weak in comparison. Also, being longer, I find the new G220 more comfortable to use, its shape now much closer to that of the DAS-6 Pro.

So - first impressions are very good. Once up to speed, the machine feels like it will hold its head high against a DAS-6 Pro, and if anything feels just a little smoother and more powerful in use. The bottom of the speed range lets it down slightly however, but this will not pose a problem for general use as a correction machine and refining machine. Also, easy access to brushes is a big plus, and spare brushes are supplied with the machine which is an added bonus.

More tests to follow, but from the outset, this machine looks set to become a major player in the DA market and deservedly so - unlike the old G220 V1, this new polisher can easily compete with the competition from Kestral


----------

